#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Ημερίδα: Φορολογία Μηχανικών Ε.Ε. - Δήλωση φόρου εισοδήματος Οικονομικού έτους 2014, Θεσσαλονίκη, 27.03.2014

## Xάρης

*Πότε:* Πέμπτη, 27 Φεβρουαρίου 2014, 18:00
*Πού:* Θεσσαλονίκη, ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ, Μ. Αλεξάνδρου 49, αμφιθέατρο ισογείου
*Κόστος Συμμετοχής:* 0¤

*Θέμα:* Φορολογία Μηχανικών Ε.Ε. - Δήλωση φόρου εισοδήματος Οικονομικού έτους 2013

*Διοργανωτές:* ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ Τμήμα Επαγγελματικών Θεμάτων

*Ομιλητής:* Ο μόνιμος συνεργάτης του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ σε φορολογικά θέματα κ. Νίκος Κολυδάς, Οικονομολόγος - Λογιστής, ο οποίος είναι και συνεργάτης του eMichanikos.gr.

Ο κ. Κολυδάς θα ενημερώσει τους συναδέλφους για το καθεστώς φορολόγησης των εισοδημάτων των μηχανικών από άσκηση ελευθερίου επαγγέλματος και θα αναφερθεί στον τρόπο συμπλήρωσης των σχετικών εντύπων που πρέπει κατά περίπτωση να συνυποβάλλουν οι μηχανικοί κατά την υποβολή της φορολογικής του δήλωσης.

----------


## Xάρης

Οι σημειώσεις του σεμιναρίου για τα φορολογικά --> *ΕΔΩ*

Το βίντεο της εκδήλωσης:

----------

